# oops i did it again...



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i got a cavy!!!

(and my mum doesn't know yet! :tongue_smilie: )

honestly not sure what the plan is for her atm... she was being housed at 8 weeks with her brother, and is already likely the result of a brother-sister mating (woman bought A female from the petshop and it went on to give birth).
i couldn't leave her there though- tried to take the other girls as well but the owner was keeping them, and afaik the boy is now homed or i'd be going back for him! they were in a teeny outdoor hutch (above A rabbit  ) with about an inch of faeces, urine and strands of straw as floor covering. she seems a bit too thin round her hips and ribs but has a belly on her which i'm hoping is her own baby fat and nothing else...

she has ruby eyes- does that mean poor vision as it does with pink eyed rats etc? she doesn't seem to have a blink reflex...

but she's an absolute doll! i'm kinda in love already! (though hadn't originally planned to keep her!)
soooo, this is Saffi...

(plan on getting some good free-range pics of her tomorrow- but she's still camera-shy!) :001_wub:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

she's seemingly gained 50g in 3 days...

not just better diet that is it!?! :nonod:

but she's such a pretty wee girl!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

oh dear hope its just better diet and a growth spurt as you said she was only a baby herself!? She is gorgeous btw xxx


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> oh dear hope its just better diet and a growth spurt as you said she was only a baby herself!? She is gorgeous btw xxx


yea- 8 1/2 weeks 

hoping i'm panicking over nothing- i don't think they had access to hay or a good food supply, so she may just be making the most of it... gonna get her ultra-sounded in a week or so- give me an excuse to ask to have a go with it in 'work'! lol


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Anymore weight gain/signs of babies??


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

she's still gaining retty fast- but i am still hoping it's a growth spurt! she doesn't have too much of a belly on her, and it still feels like a baby belly, then again, i won't be put of the woods for another 8 weeks- knowing my luck if she is preggers she'll have only Just been caught before i picked her up!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you got a recent picture of her? Those weights don't seem to be massive gains!?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

yea, and i've never had a baby guinea pig- i'm used to small rodents...
it seemed a lot at the beginning, so hoping she's evening out!

she's a hard one to get a photo of- but i'm gonna try again tomorrow!


----------

